# Corey Taylor Figure /Sculpture - Download Festival 2013



## Sebastian (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,
This is my new 21.5 cm / 8.5 inches tall Corey Taylor Figure / Sculpture - Download Festival 2013


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 20, 2013)

Cool, man! Well done!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 20, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Cool, man! Well done!



Thanks


----------



## Shawn (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice work as always.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 20, 2013)

Shawn said:


> Nice work as always.



Thank You


----------



## Curt (Aug 20, 2013)

Said it before, but this is seriously cool stuff!


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 21, 2013)

That's f'awesome man! I had no idea you did this kind of stuff. Looks great!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks


----------

